# Living in Abu Dhabi



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi All

I am in the process of applying for a job in Abu Dhabi and wanted to know from people already in AD, how much money would you need /month to survive comfortably?

Not looking for a lavish lifestyle but one with a 1-2 bedroom apartment, car and the ability to go out 1-2 times a week and put some money a side...

How much would you be looking for /month for the above?

I have been told my a recruitment agent that salaries in the UAE are made up of 

1) Base salary
2) Travel allowance
3) Accommodation allowance

But essentially its one lump sum paid per month, not three individual payments etc. Is this the case and if soideally looking for an idea of what the monthly figure should be (and then ill tell you what figure I was told is available for this job)

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## jimblrtoaus (May 25, 2015)

urfankhaliq
The ideal salary would depend a lot on the school going kids in your family. 
For a rough figure. If you are a family of 3 with one primary school kid living in a 2 bedroom apartment going home every year and comfortably living your life you would spend about 20-25000 per month in Dubai on an average. 
This is including all your expenses like travel, eating out, entertaining guests, holiday etc.


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi jimblrtoaus. Thanks ks for the response. So for me and my wife alone a package of 24k would be sufficient I suppose? As that's what is on offer?


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Regarding salaries in Abu Dhabi

Is it true that you get one sum per month which has base salary, travel and accommodation allowance incorporated in to it or do you get separate allowances?

Also is it normal to negotiate salary's when offered?


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

not sure how it is in general, we do not get one lump sum.. we only get a base salary and all other allowances never see our bank account. But we like it that way as we have a housing allowance and utilities and car stuff and school etc. etc. and since it is all in the companies name it is very easy for us like that. 

I think that 24 a month is good and you will be fine, just try to not rent something above 120,000 aed a year... we are a family of four and we can live happily with 10,000 aed after housing is paid. Try to rent somewhere not too expensive... dont go for pool, gym and spa.. you will hardly use these things and with a car you have access to the beach. 

If you can keep your rent low then yes 24,000 aed a month is good. If your rent is half of the 24 then things start looking less good. 



urfankhaliq said:


> Regarding salaries in Abu Dhabi
> 
> Is it true that you get one sum per month which has base salary, travel and accommodation allowance incorporated in to it or do you get separate allowances?
> 
> Also is it normal to negotiate salary's when offered?


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks Aleleeson. Thats definitely encouraging to know its good enough!

I do wonder though why the recruitment agent told me it works that way...

off topic question, what are recruitment agents like generally in the region? Not sure about others but here in the UK my experience with all recruitment agents has been one where they will say/do whatever to make the sale and are known to not be entirely honest.....is that the case in the UAE?


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

aleleeson said:


> not sure how it is in general, we do not get one lump sum.. we only get a base salary and all other allowances never see our bank account. But we like it that way as we have a housing allowance and utilities and car stuff and school etc. etc. and since it is all in the companies name it is very easy for us like that.
> 
> I think that 24 a month is good and you will be fine, just try to not rent something above 120,000 aed a year... we are a family of four and we can live happily with 10,000 aed after housing is paid. Try to rent somewhere not too expensive... dont go for pool, gym and spa.. you will hardly use these things and with a car you have access to the beach.
> 
> If you can keep your rent low then yes 24,000 aed a month is good. If your rent is half of the 24 then things start looking less good.


OK so i am now at the FINAL interview stage and have gotten past the technical side so things are looking good.

All going well I should have an offer in hand this week..

So my question is regarding the offer, can I negotiate with them when they offer me a salary? IE can I ask for either a higher salary (30k instead of 24k...) or maybe an allowance for furniture as it seems most flats come without furniture?

What does people do when they arrive to a country with nothing but a couple of suitcases of clothes etc? How does it work? Its quite scary!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your company probably has policies for how benefits and allowances are structured. There's some leeway but don't expect too much. Still, it doesn't hurt to ask.

I think a 24 to 30k uplift is too much. But up to 27 is realistic. Always take salaries over allowances. 

Do ask how the benefits are paid. Are they monthly with your package or do they offer the opportunity to have the entire housing allowance in one cheque, because most properties in Abu Dhabi are in one cheque. This is critical. 

Also ask if there's a shipping allowance and if not, negotiate for one. 

Most companies recruiting people from overseas give them 1-3 months in a hotel apartment, sometimes for free, sometimes in lieu of their housing allowance. This time is used to find a place of your own. You won't be able to do anything until your visa is processed. 

By the way, I'm not sure why the other poster said not to bother with pools or gyms. I use mine all the time. I would never live in a building without a proper pool because it's a great feature and helps to beat the heat. But it does come down to personal preferences. In Dubai almost all buildings haev a pool and gym, in Abu Dhabi only the newer ones will have them.



urfankhaliq said:


> OK so i am now at the FINAL interview stage and have gotten past the technical side so things are looking good.
> 
> All going well I should have an offer in hand this week..
> 
> ...


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Your company probably has policies for how benefits and allowances are structured. There's some leeway but don't expect too much. Still, it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> I think a 24 to 30k uplift is too much. But up to 27 is realistic. Always take salaries over allowances.
> 
> ...


Thanks TallyHo

I have been told by the recruitment agent that the salary is made up of the base/accommodation/travel all in one sum of 24k a month.

I have expressed my concern to the recruitment agent of the accommodation and how rent is usually paid in one lump sum (looking at about 100k I think for a 1-2 BR Apartment?) So looking at about £17k which I don't have!

He has said not to worry at this stage as the employer will look after and we will be able to sort this out.

The employer is a bank in AD and the role is for Senior Network Engineer.

As I dont know the breakdown of how the 24k is made up I guess I will have to wait for an official offer before i can these details


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Your company probably has policies for how benefits and allowances are structured. There's some leeway but don't expect too much. Still, it doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> I think a 24 to 30k uplift is too much. But up to 27 is realistic. Always take salaries over allowances.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of that, especially about the pool and gym. It was an essential for me, I use the pool every morning before work and at the weekend it is great to cool off in. Having it in my own apartment complex means I use it much more than if I had to trudge off somewhere.


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

aleleeson said:


> not sure how it is in general, we do not get one lump sum.. we only get a base salary and all other allowances never see our bank account. But we like it that way as we have a housing allowance and utilities and car stuff and school etc. etc. and since it is all in the companies name it is very easy for us like that.
> 
> I think that 24 a month is good and you will be fine, just try to not rent something above 120,000 aed a year... we are a family of four and we can live happily with 10,000 aed after housing is paid. Try to rent somewhere not too expensive... dont go for pool, gym and spa.. you will hardly use these things and with a car you have access to the beach.
> 
> If you can keep your rent low then yes 24,000 aed a month is good. If your rent is half of the 24 then things start looking less good.


Hi Thanks for this. Im getting a lot of negativity in regards to the 24k package from another forum with people telling me it is no where near enough for a couple


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

Good luck you all would be fine. The biggest expense will be housing so try to be careful there. I thought to forego the gym and pool places because they tend to be pricer in Abu Dhabi but it depends on your lifestyle if it would be worth it or not. 

Finding good housing will be difficult, look around as much as you can and negotiate, ask the neighbours what they pay before agreeing unless it looks like a really good offer.

Good Luck, though you all should be fine! Here really is expensive though but a couple will not spend more than 10,000 aed per month on living. 



urfankhaliq said:


> Hi Thanks for this. Im getting a lot of negativity in regards to the 24k package from another forum with people telling me it is no where near enough for a couple


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks. I've done some sums too and it does seem like its doable. Not sure why the other forum was being negative. I guess it depends on how people are used to living!

I guess I'll stick to this forum as the members are friendlier!! Lol

Out of interest, where are you from originally if you don't mind me asking.

I should probably mention now that the job is with ADCB. Does anyone have any experience of working with the company or know anyone working at the company?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

urfankhaliq said:


> Thanks. I've done some sums too and it does seem like its doable. Not sure why the other forum was being negative. I guess it depends on how people are used to living!
> 
> I guess I'll stick to this forum as the members are friendlier!! Lol
> 
> ...


I bank with them, they are really good. Well that's my impression of them. Zero complaints other than that cards are not as durable as lets say a Nationwide.

What was the final salary did you get? I've skimmed read the thread. 

Quick summary You, your wife, no children and 24k a month right? not 30k?


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Me + wife. No kids. 30k all in..

24 was the offer but I countered with 30 after looking at my current package and awaiting final response.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

urfankhaliq said:


> Me + wife. No kids. 30k all in..
> 
> 24 was the offer but I countered with 30 after looking at my current package and awaiting final response.


Easy, no worries. Like i said before, you can either be a in a studio and save GBP3k or get a larger apartment. I went the savers route and I have no complaints.

I have 2 friends from UK over right now (on holiday/visiting), plus my partner and its fine.

PS i got burnt by some unfamiliar terminology in my contract, so if you want advise on that ping me a msg.


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok great. Thanks


----------

